# My Bank Holiday Monday DIY Project!



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Iv always wanted to have a run attached to my shed but my garden really is bumpy and trying to find a level area anywhere is a bit of a nightmare,BUT,on Monday i decided to have a little re-arrange and see what i could do. I was never going to use the run just as a run now iv got 4 bunnies,(they looked a bit cramped in there) so i thought I could experiment with it. So after having a good old clean up and moving stuff out the way,i found the flatest bit of ground i could and conveniently the run fitted nicely up against the shed :smile5: so i went to B&Q and got some wood to make a door and some screws,bolts and hinges,got all my dads tools out and began my project!! Firstly i screwed the run to the shed to make sure that was sturdy and secure. (I didnt want to cut the hole in the shed first then realise that the run couldnt actually be attached) then i cut the hole out and made little frames to go around the hole to make it a bit stronger and to allow for a bit of chewing (touch wood,this hasnt happened yet!) then i made my door and hinged it and put bolts on it for night time. I couldnt risk leaving it open at night just incase a fox got in. I know im obviously not ever going to get employed in the wood work industry :wink: but as a first attempt at something id never done before and I did it all by myself,I think I did an alright job!!

The bunnies love it and wait by the little door in the morning for me to let them out and they have a quick run around before they even touch their breakfast!! I just wish id thought of it before!! Xx

Here's some pictures: (they only come out little,how do you all attach big photo's??)


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if you meshed under the run then it would be safe to leave it open at night

and just a side note, MDF wood is not safe if your buns decide to chew it, so if any of them show any signs at all of chewing it, you will need to replace it with something like solid pine, or chew proof all the edges


other then that, it looks good

what size is the run?


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

How would i mesh underneath it? I have loads of foxes round my way,id worry that they would gang up and get in somehow!!

Im going to get those metal right angle chew proof things to cover it. I didnt know it was unsafe to be honest but also i dont really want my hard work ruined!!

Its 6x4x2.5. Its got a little hutch in,which they spend more time sitting on top of rather than in it. I want to get a digging tub for them,but that will come at a later date. And how should i cover the top of the run for the bad weather? I was thinking getting a sheet of that corregated plastic stuff and tying it on with bungy cords???


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

to mush underneath the run its easier to tip the run upside down, you then want a heavy duty staple gun, you need to buy heavy gauge welded wire mesh, 1" x 1/2" max size.

you want to cut your mesh down to size to fit the base of the run, and attach it tight with the staple gun, the more staples you use the better! you cant use too many, dont be tempted to cheep out and go for U shaped nails and a hammer, its not as secure, and much harder work

it will also make sure your buns cant dig out and escape while you arent looking

for shelter i have a couple of these on each of my runs
Run Shade - Detailed item view - Only Natural Pet Supplies


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

That sounds easy enough! If I can build a whole door,then I can mesh the underneath of a run!!  does that not harm their feet if they are walking on mesh? 

I like that run cover! does the water run off of the run ok? I need the water to fall a little bit away from the run,there's a little bit of a dip in the ground on one side and I don't want the water just running into the run.


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

That sounds easy enough! If I can build a whole door,then I can mesh the underneath of a run!!  does that not harm their feet if they are walking on mesh? 

I like that run cover! does the water run off of the run ok? I need the water to fall a little bit away from the run,there's a little bit of a dip in the ground on one side and I don't want the water just running into the run.


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't know how I managed to put that twice.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

mesh only harms their feet if it is raised, mesh on ground level doesnt pose any harm to their little feet, if you have no plans of removing the run again you can even turf over it if you like

i have never had problem with the water running into the run with those covers


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I meshed under the turf inside my run. I still don't like the idea of them being loose at night though even though the run is completely fox prrof. The shed is plenty big enough that they can still run around in there at night if they really want to.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

That looks great Zowie. Well done 

*Heidi*


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks Heidi!! I worked really hard on it. 

Im not sure if id like the idea of them being outside at night either really,im not sure if id sleep properly just incase something happened to them!! But money wont stretch that far at the minute,so its something i can think about.

I had a bloke who builds hutches come round and look at it and he said i did a good job other than the chip board that i used wasnt really a good idea but at least its not MDF. So he is going to make me another door out of appropriate wood! 

Xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, I use ply, different thicknesses depending on what I need it for or another board that I cant remember what its called, lol, think it might be OFB or something like that, looks like strips of wood randomly stuck together! 
I have got so used to ordering things from the builders now 

For a first bunny DIY project you did a really good job 
Plus when you can afford it, you can use the same door but for a bigger/taller run, maybe one you can walk in and they can have shelves 
I think you might end up like me  Keep changing things!

*Heidi*


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Lol, I use ply, different thicknesses depending on what I need it for or another board that I cant remember what its called, lol, think it might be OFB or something like that, looks like strips of wood randomly stuck together!
> I have got so used to ordering things from the builders now
> 
> For a first bunny DIY project you did a really good job
> ...


Im not quite knowledgeable on my woods yet!! But the hutch bloke said if i ever want or need anything for anymore DIY projects,to give him a shout as he gets stuff cheap. :smile5:
Do you order alot of stuff? Are you always building things? Do you do it by yourself?
Id really love my own tool box!! Im already thinking how to go upwards with shelves and stuff!! DIY is quite addictive!!  Xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

MDF Chipboard and plywood are all toxic if ingested, due to the glues used in the bonding process 

if the wood is any where it can be chewed you need to use natural safe woods


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good job so far!

We've had a similar bank holiday project on the go; we're currently bunny-proofing a shed and building an aviary-style run. 

I don't know if these suggestions will help you, but the floor of our existing run is covered in a thick layer of straw, with paving slabs underneath, making it really secure. The rabbit also has a digging tub. 

In the new run, we plan to have a grassed area too and will dig down first and lay galvanised mesh underneath for security. My husband's planning a slightly sloped roof for drainage. 

In the shed, we're bunny-proofing by securing galvanised mesh around the floor and inner walls so nothing can dig or nibble it's way in, then laying a wipeable floor over the top and insulating inner walls with MDF boards. If the bunny nibbles (he's not really a nibbler) then we'll run a layer of mesh on top of the MDF as well.

Good luck with your project; glad your bunnies love it already!


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Hel_79 said:


> Good job so far!
> 
> We've had a similar bank holiday project on the go; we're currently bunny-proofing a shed and building an aviary-style run.
> 
> ...


Thankyou!! 

Your suggestions are great!! Your bunnies will be very happy!!

Im kind of limited to how far i take my project as my mum will go mad if i take over anymore of the garden!!

I want a digging tub like what your Buddy has!! Im prepared for muddy buns!! Is that just soil in the tub??

I thought about putting straw over the floor but the house over the back from me has a really messy, toot area,and my guinea pigs used to live outside up against the fence,but last winter,the mice from this toot area kept taking the food and hay,(i only discovered this as one got greedy and was still in the hutch when i went out in the morning,they hadnt actually moved in) i tried to catch them and move them else where but there was just too many and kept coming back,the pigs got moved into the shed,so im worried about making the run too 'homely' for little unwanted critters!!

Your set up will be amazing!! You must post pictures!! :smile5: Xx


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

zowie said:


> Thankyou!!
> 
> Your suggestions are great!! Your bunnies will be very happy!!
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll post pictures soon! To be honest I'm lucky I have a husband who's (a) handy with a toolbox and (b) happy to indulge me in such a project! I'm not sure how far I'd get by myself...!

As for the digging tub...I got the idea from this forum (Labyrinth & Lil Miss, I think...). I used a plastic dog's bed (ordered a cheap one from Amazon in the end) and filled it with organic potting compost. I suppose I could have just used soil from the garden, but with our cat and so many others using our garden as a giant litter tray when they get the chance I didn't want to risk any unexpected 'surprises'! There's a handful of straw in the soil as well, and every so often I bury some treats in it for him to find, which he loves!

Good luck with your project; it sounds like your buns are better off already!


----------

